# Noob needs to kit out... Nautilus Mini & Spinner 2



## Brommer (10/10/14)

Hallo,

I have been directed here from the introduction section.
I want to start my Vape journey as soon as possible and would like to know which suppliers carries hardware and allow collections (possibly on a Saturday... tomorrow). I am in the Pretoria area, but am willing to drive a bit if needed.

My shopping list:

Nautilus Mini
Spinner 2
Liquids
Spare battery? (depending on price)
Spare Atonomizer? (depending on price)

Thanks!


----------



## Wesley (10/10/14)

Welcome @Brommer 

Sent you a PM


----------



## Matuka (10/10/14)

Brommer said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I have been directed here from the introduction section.
> I want to start my Vape journey as soon as possible and would like to know which suppliers carries hardware and allow collections (possibly on a Saturday... tomorrow). I am in the Pretoria area, but am willing to drive a bit if needed.
> ...



I strongly recommend Vape Club on the East Rand - great service and pricing for what you want.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

Matuka said:


> I strongly recommend Vape Club on the East Rand - great service and pricing for what you want.


Yes, glanced at their website (www.vapeclub.co.za) they seem to have all you need and good prices and have a good selection of juices. They always will walk the extra mile. Contact them for a Saturday visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

